# Russan Airforce



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what insignia the Russian Airforce use on their aircraft, I presume they no longer use the Red Star so what is it now?


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

As I know, they still use the red star on their aircrafts. Look at this page with some 2004 photos.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

odklizec said:


> As I know, they still use the red star on their aircrafts. Look at this page with some 2004 photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I`m a little supprised, I wonder is this a case of a leopard not being able to change its spots?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've seen white, blue and red insignia on Russian Federation military aircraft too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Thanks, I`m a little supprised, I wonder is this a case of a leopard not being able to change its spots?


They probably cant afford the paint..Or they know when they come to sell their MIGs to rich Westeners they will be worth more with the red star


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I've seen white, blue and red insignia on Russian Federation military aircraft too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that was what I was expecting











jasonm said:


> > Thanks, I`m a little supprised, I wonder is this a case of a leopard not being able to change its spots?
> 
> 
> They probably cant afford the paint..Or they know when they come to sell their MIGs to rich Westeners they will be worth more with the red star
> ...



















I want a Mig 15


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You can't have one Mac, you'd get into too much trouble.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't seen anything but the red star in my travels; most seem to have the Russian flag on the fuselage.

I know they have recently changed the RFAF flag as there was some sort of ceremony. After the break-up of the Soviet Union they dropped the hammer and sickle from the flag but kept the red star its now got wings and a prop on it or somthing like


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> You can't have one Mac, you'd get into too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoilsport


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just remembered, Stan I`ve wanted one since I was five in 1959


----------

